# Is a graphtec CE5000-40-CRP any good??



## juve20 (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi guys

first post here.

are graphtecgb CE5000-40-CRP any good? does this cutter have an optical eye??

CE5000-40-CRP - Cutters

i'm very new to the business, infact i am only in the research faz! i just need acutter for simply letters and logos.

thanks
tony


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes, that cutter is good, and it does contour cut. If you are only cutting letters and logos, why do you need it to contour cut? If that is all you are going to do, this cutter might be too much cutter for you. You could spend a little less and get a decent cutter from US Cutter that will cut letters and logos, without the contour cutting.


----------



## juve20 (Apr 2, 2009)

thanks for the quick reply Kelly! 

really? sorry for being a noob but what exactly is contour cutting?? could you tell me a model of cutter that would do the trick?

thanks
tony


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

No problem, Tony, it's okay. We all start out learning.  I'm still learning cutters. 

Here is a video I happen to like by Josh Ellsworth. He is a forum member here as well.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FDdY4a9ChKc&feature=related[/media]

This video I just happened to come across and liked because it is the Pcut. The Pcut is a less expensive cutter that alot of folks on the forum own and are happy with. It is made by US Cutter.
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQGv9HvPdbk&feature=PlayList&p=19CE7E8689DD9779&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=20[/media]

If you reseach Roland Gx24 (or Roland gx-24), graphtec, and uscutter, you will find the models people usually own, though there are other cutters for sure. There is a Sunie cutter as well. If you search the name Sunie cutter you will find info on that, too.

The Roland and Graphtec are the more expensive cutters that have optical eye for contour cutting. Some people prefer the Roland to the Graphtec, and some prefer the Roland and Graphtec over the less expensive cutters. It all depends on what you use it for, too.

Some people really like their more economic cutters because it provides exactly what they need, nothing more and really fits into their budget with alot more ease. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## juve20 (Apr 2, 2009)

wow!  thanks Kelly! thats a great help! you've saved me some cash there! The Creation Pcut seem pretty quick too!

Thanks
Tony


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

You're welcome, Tony.  Here is a thread on the Us cutters with some info on the different models from users and owners of them. Some of the info may be helpful to deciding which model. Good luck to you and happy cutting. 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t62441.html#post370349


----------



## Fidel (May 6, 2010)

Renewing this thread 

I'm also looking at getting the CE5000-40 (40cm cutter width).
Curently, I have the CR630 "cheapo" cutter, which I've learned to use very well, without any problems at all, except the now major handicap of not having a laser eye. I just have to decline too many jobs becuase of this. I make t/shirts with Neenah Opaque and this is just one thing I can't do professionally. 
For print, I have the very (very!) good Epson R1900. I really love all the work that printer can do, though it does drink a lot of ink. I've found a good source for special vinyl, that can be printed on with pigment ink. The printer can print up to 33cm so I can make beautiful printed decals in small series, but to cut them I need a cutter with the optic eye. I would also like to begin resin coating the decals (Resin Doming).
I would keep my basic cutter for the basic jobs and buy the CE for special stuff.
The price difference offered to me is about 1100€-40cm, 1550€-60cm.

So my questions are aimed more at the people who own a CE5000 40 or 60
- Is there anything that you regret after buying this cutter?
- If you have the 40, do you regret not getting the 60? 
- Can the +50% price tag be justified for the 60 provided that I cannot print more than 33cm wide, will keep the old cutter, and do not intend on buying a larger printer? (anything larger would be outsourced to a company I cooperate with)
- If you had the choice, would you buy the same or a different product?

I understand that this is probably one of the cheapest but very good quality cutters curently available with an optic eye, correct?

Any additional info is much appreciated.
Thanks!


----------



## ppts160 (Jan 16, 2011)

I own a CE5000-60 and find if great. It takes the vinyl rolls at 500mm which I use mostly. I think the answer generally to your questions is "what is right for You?". Better to have a machine which prehaps does a bit more than you initially want than a machine which gives you no room to expand in the future.


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I have the 5000-60. You have to ask yourself a question. Will I ever need to cut anything up to 24" wide? If you are going to do vinyl then the answer will prob. be yes. You can cut smaller on the 60 but you cant cut larger on the 40. If you can afford the difference it would be wise to think about the future.


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

Fidel said:


> Renewing this thread
> 
> I'm also looking at getting the CE5000-40 (40cm cutter width).
> Curently, I have the CR630 "cheapo" cutter, which I've learned to use very well, without any problems at all, except the now major handicap of not having a laser eye. I just have to decline too many jobs becuase of this. I make t/shirts with Neenah Opaque and this is just one thing I can't do professionally.
> ...


Responses in blue.


----------



## Fidel (May 6, 2010)

Thanks guys. Nitewalker, my situation is pretty much the same as yours.
The 40/60 price difference also reflects the price I might be able to sell the old PCUT for, so if I sold it I could theoretically get the 60 upgrade "for free", but another thought that came up is that it might be better to have a 40 _and_ the old 60 in case one of them breaks down, I will always have a backup plan. If I had only the CE5000-60 and it broke down (doubt it, but you never know), I would be in a tough situation with no back door, at lets say 7 or 8 pm or on a weekend.

I've pretty much decided to get the 40. Last question would therefor be: what software do you guys use for the CE5000? Considering I have AI CS5, will everything work ok?


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

I like to have a backup option as well. I have a Cut3000 from imprintables I use on basic jobs, but most of the time it's covered up as my backup. Works great though.

For software, I use Corel Draw X5 and RoboMaster Pro (this comes with the CE5000-40). For getting decals ready to print I use Photoshop. Illustrator and RoboMaster Pro will be fine.


----------

